
Cosplayers who are not white, thin, or physically able thrive at NY ComicCon - ohjeez
https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/cosplayers-who-are-not-white-thin-or-physically-able-thrive-at-nycc
======
pmdulaney
Not that there's anything wrong with being white, thin, or physically able...

~~~
Chocolator
I myself am pasty and pudgy. But now that I can climb seven flights of stairs
without breaking into a sweat, I _feel_ superheroic. (Thanks, kettlebell
workouts.)

